#ubuntu-my 2011-09-19
<mohamad_> test
<ApOgEE> salam
<nycked> kury
<nycked> aloooo
<ejat> alo
<sweemeng> ahoy
<nycked> ade org x?
<nycked> sepi ja
<sweemeng> avast!!!!
<e-jat> Elop
<ameer> ell0..
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: /buzz
<ejat> #seen apogee
<ubuntumy> ejat: apogee was last seen in #ubuntu-my 10 hours, 2 minutes, and 27 seconds ago: <ApOgEE> salam
<ameer> el00.,
<ejat> elo
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-20
<SuMarDi> #seen ApOgEE
<ubuntumy> SuMarDi: ApOgEE was last seen in #ubuntu-my 1 day, 0 hours, 20 minutes, and 12 seconds ago: <ApOgEE> salam
<sweemeng> #seen SuMarDi 
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: SuMarDi was last seen in #ubuntu-my 9 minutes and 4 seconds ago: <SuMarDi> #seen ApOgEE
<sweemeng> #seen meetingology 
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: meetingology was last seen in #ubuntu-my 3 days, 22 hours, 48 minutes, and 51 seconds ago: <meetingology> udienz: Error: "-@" is not a valid command.
<sweemeng> #seen ubuntumy 
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: I have not seen ubuntumy.
<sweemeng> yes you do ubuntu
<sweemeng> yes you do ubuntumy
<sweemeng> stop being blind
<KatieKitty> stupid bot. lol
<sweemeng> i for one is glad that we are not any closer of meeting robot rebellion
<ejat> #apogee
<ubuntumy> ejat: Error: "apogee" is not a valid command.
<ejat> #seen apogee
<ubuntumy> ejat: apogee was last seen in #ubuntu-my 1 day, 5 hours, 18 minutes, and 25 seconds ago: <ApOgEE> salam
<ejat> #seen mypapit
<ubuntumy> ejat: I have not seen mypapit.
<sweemeng> #seen wariola 
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: I have not seen wariola.
<sweemeng> ubuntumy, you are hopeless
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: Error: "you" is not a valid command.
<sweemeng> ubuntumy, what on earth?
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: Error: "what" is not a valid command.
<sweemeng> ubuntumy, wtf
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: Error: "wtf" is not a valid command.
<sweemeng> ubuntumy, kill -9 
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: Error: "kill" is not a valid command.
<sweemeng> officially gave up on ubuntumy 
<sweemeng> ubuntumy, alive?
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: Error: "alive?" is not a valid command.
<sweemeng> ubuntumy, help
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ApOgEE> salam
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: salam
<ApOgEE> apa khabar SuMarDi ?
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: masih belum 100% dr hip flexor injury
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: apa pasal? main bola ke, main ngan ehem2... ;p
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: main badminton la 
<SuMarDi> :P
<ApOgEE> oo
<ApOgEE> bila kena?
<SuMarDi> 2 minggu lps
<ApOgEE> ganas sungguh main badminton sampai cedera... ko buat stunt ke?
<KatieKitty> nak practice untuk kalahkan Datuk Lee ke?
<ApOgEE> atau otot terkejut sbb x penah main?
<ApOgEE> ;p
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: aku main 4 kali seminggu
<SuMarDi> takda la stunt
<ApOgEE> hebat
<SuMarDi> kecederaan biasa
<SuMarDi> takda hebat
<SuMarDi> bersukan kan gaya hidup sihat
<SuMarDi> :P
<ApOgEE> aku last main badminton masa sekolah rendah... hahaha, lama giler x main
<ApOgEE> kalo main, boleh tergezut otot aku ni... main-main boleh la
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: geek mcm ko kena bersukan 
 * ApOgEE tengah main sabun cap WSDL
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: bukan je utk keluarkan peluh, tapi hilangkan stress, beriadah, cuci mata :P
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: Web Service Definition Language?
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: ya... asik auth failed je dari tadi... stress juga ni. sib baik ada channel ni, bleh sembang hilangkan stress
<ApOgEE> heyo KatieKitty ... apa bikin?
<SuMarDi> hebat
<KatieKitty> nothing, just smooking...
<KatieKitty> lol
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: kalo hebat, mesti dah siap ni... dari tadi tak jadi2... Fedap la FedEx punya sabun ni. ada sesapa penah bikin FedEx SOAP/WSDL tak? bleh tolong aku?
<SuMarDi> SOAP mmg leceh
<SuMarDi> REST pilihan hati ku
<SuMarDi> huhu
<ApOgEE> mungkin sebab aku belum paham cemana FedEx punya SOAP ni berfungsi. Lenguh dah mata aku baca documentation yang melalut
<ApOgEE> takde doc yg straight forward... letih
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty, tolong aku 
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: bak la sebatang...
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-21
<SuMarDi> #seen mnajem
<ubuntumy> SuMarDi: I have not seen mnajem.
<mnajem> woot
<mnajem> SuMarDi, biasa ngan python tak
<mnajem> need help
<SuMarDi> mnajem: tak
<mnajem> ok
<SuMarDi> mnajem: berbisa barang tu
<SuMarDi> hehe
<jeng> :)
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-22
<ApOgEE>  !ping ejat 
<ejat> pong 
<ApOgEE> aku nak pi keje jap
<ejat> nie kat umah ke opis 
<ejat> sila2
<ApOgEE> kang sambung kat opis, boleh discuss
<ejat> aku tanye jerk 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> x sangka plak ko online terus
<ejat> kalau ko bz kat opis x pe la .. 
<ejat> ApOgEE: alhamdulillah .. 
<ApOgEE> discuss kat sini.. opis aku x bukak FB, line tak berapa clear
<ejat> dpt email confirmation to UDS
<ejat> syukur .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: tolong list down perkara yg perlu dilakukan... pending works for re-approval
<ApOgEE> pastu boleh bahagi tugas
<ejat> okie dookie .. 
<ApOgEE> kasi meet requirements
<ejat> kalau aku x tertdo la jap lagi 
<ejat> meet requirements ?
<ApOgEE> wokeh
<ejat> maksudnya ? 
<ApOgEE> kalo ada syarat2 kene buat itu ini ke, supaya boleh get re-approved
<ApOgEE> ok, aku pi keje dulu...
<ejat> wb adlan
<adlan> ejat, tq2
<ameer> As-salam & slmt ptg semua kwn2 :D
<ameer> mcm mane nak pasang zekr kat oneiric ocelot, ade sesiapa yg sudi membantu tak? makasih..
<mypapit> fakap
<mypapit> SuMarDi, mana e-jat ni? kata nak buat meeting ubuntu-my
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-23
<sweemeng> May the force be with you all
<ApOgEE> ejat: ... ada ke?
<ApOgEE> salam
<jemparing> salam sume
<ApOgEE> salam jemparing 
<ApOgEE> apa khabar?
<jemparing> salam apogee
<jemparing> siht2
<jemparing> jrg nmpk apogee on9
<jemparing> busy?
<ApOgEE> bizi...
<ApOgEE> jemparing dari mana?
<jemparing> asl klate. skg penang. stud. 
 * jemparing lama x msuk forum ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ApOgEE> kita penah jumpa?
<jemparing> apogee: pnh kot
<jemparing> masa mosc09 klu x slp
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ameer> salam,
<jemparing> salam
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-25
<archayl> salam n slamat tghari
<archayl> sy ada setup samba as wins server
<archayl> sy connect via pptp
<archayl> bukak network browsing
<archayl> nama machine as samba server tu tak kuar
<archayl> bleh query pakai nblookup kat win
<archayl> jumpe nama tuh
<archayl> network browsing tak kuar nama
<archayl> ade sapa2 leh tolong?
<archayl> tq
<ApOgEE> salam
<SuMarDi> salam
<mfauzirahman> testing...
<mfauzirahman> abah agharr is here
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-17
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> woot woot
<cyberflyz> salam..
<fairuz> cyberflyz: w'salam
<excalibr> helo fairuz dan cyberflyz 
<excalibr> fairuz: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/limemouse/lifx-the-light-bulb-reinvented
<cyberflyz> boleh bagi tutorial untuk setup irc server ?
<excalibr> tutorial?
<cyberflyz> yup
<excalibr> ircd mana
<cyberflyz> ??
<fairuz> google kan banyak
<fairuz> :D jawapan troll
<fairuz> eh dah kluar
<fairuz> excalibr: canggih lampu sekarang ada wifi hehe
<excalibr> ye tapi bukan murah oo..aku agak sebiji mentol tu dlm 50usd
<excalibr> huhu
<excalibr> /out
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> ye la, kalau dah ada wifi, pastu boleh control tukar2 kaler lagi
<fairuz> sah2 ada sebijik microcontrolelr dlm tu
<fairuz> wb mypapit :)
<mypapit> tq fairuz !
<fairuz> apa bikin mypapit
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<fairuz> apa bikin
<fairuz> penreturn
<excalibr> nak cari online sms service
<fairuz> excalibr: ada yang murah ko jumpa?
<excalibr> aku belum cari yg paid lagi..yg free ada satu, MostSMS
<excalibr> tapi aku nak yg ada API
<fairuz> oo
<excalibr> nak buat sms alert je..klu ada free lagi bagus
<excalibr> yahoo!alert ada feature send sms tapi test tadi tak sampai2 pun sms
<excalibr> ym/gtalk pun boleh send sms tapi takda lib
<excalibr> hampeh
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> setau aku yg ada api, berbyr la
<excalibr> yup tapi most yg aku jumpa dia nak min 1000sms ~RM80
<fairuz> buat gateway sendiri la bro .. sambung phone kat server hehe
<fairuz> oo bulk sms eh?
<excalibr> ye tapi tak berbaloi sbb aku bukan nak send hari2..nak pakai pun kdg2 je
<fairuz> kalau yg bulk tu mmg tak berbaloi
<fairuz> aku nak gak kalau ada yg boleh send ikut kuantiti yg kita nak
<mypapit> oooo
<fairuz> contoh 20 sms ke sekali anta
<excalibr> mypapit: ada idea bro?
<excalibr> ^ otai ittutor
<fairuz> excalibr: Idea aku tadi ko buat gateway sendiri. hehe tu nak anta brape pun bole
<fairuz> tapi mahal la kot, sebab kira sms individuals kan?
<excalibr> buat gateway sendiri kena ada modem gsm dia la pulak
<fairuz> beli je phone murah mana2
<excalibr> jap..
<excalibr> aku actually nak send alert tu phone aku sndiri lol
<excalibr> ke*
<excalibr> bukan bulk sms ke phone org lain
<fairuz> tau
<excalibr> lps tu nak connect ke phone tu lak camna
<excalibr> software
<mypapit> excalibr, huhu
<mypapit> excalibr, aku dulu pakai API yg topap je
<mypapit> excalibr, mmg x guna API free2 ni, sbb x reliable
<excalibr> topap?
<excalibr> servis mana tu
<mypapit> zaman2 2003-2004 dulu la
<mypapit> clickatell
<mypapit> excalibr, tp skrg ni yg local2 pun dah ada
<mypapit> lg murah
<fairuz> Aku dulu pernah dengar pasal gammu untuk setup sendiri sms gateway.. Kira kalau ko ada HP yang tak pakai, letak simcard dlm tu, make sure ada credit.. pastu setup gammu.. patut dah boleh buat anta sms
<mypapit> ya
<mypapit> gammu boleh
<mypapit> kena ada phone
<mypapit> supported phone
<fairuz> beli la nokia 3310 ke ape ke :D
<fairuz> aku tak sure phone ape yg support
<mypapit> gnokii support phone nokia symbian
<fairuz> tapi mesti ada yg phone murah2 punya
<mypapit> gammu ni byk phone LG dgn sony ericsson lama2
<fairuz> tapi main point is, ko boleh buat sendiri la sms gateway tu
<fairuz> kalau setakat nak guna sikit2
<mypapit> beli STK pun boleh
<mypapit> gammu support jgk STK
<mypapit> sim toolkit
<mypapit> cocok kat linux
<mypapit> send command
<fairuz> mcm pernah dgr pasal stk ni time aku belaja programming java kat atas sim card dulu.
<fairuz> buat e-wallet keke
<fairuz> zaman muda2 dulu
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite_> tengah buat pe tuh fairuz
<fairuz> darknite_: tengah nak measure throughput AES encryption pakai DMA
<excalibr> fairuz: zaman muda2? skrg umuq berapa dah bang
<excalibr> hehe
<fairuz> kena programming sikit
<fairuz> excalibr: keke 26
<excalibr> oo
<excalibr> 85 eh
<fairuz> 86
<excalibr> muda lagi ni bro
<fairuz> betul la kan aku 26.. ke salah kira hehe
<excalibr> ahaks
<excalibr> mati2 aku igt 30+
<excalibr> mypapit: yg local tu yg mana
<fairuz> keke
<excalibr> boleh recommend 2-3?
<darknite_> nnt bole la fairuz ajar saya AES
<fairuz> darknite_: ko mesti tau pasal AES kan.. Kalau dah belajar security
<darknite_> mmg taw..tapi human is not perfect
<darknite_> x semua bende aku taw..
<darknite_> fairuz..banyak bende lagik saya kene belajar..
<fairuz> darknite_: slow2.. nanti ok la tu
<mypapit> excalibr, isms 
<mypapit> excalibr, bdk2 yg aku kenal pakai isms... topap RM50 pun boleh.. bdk2 yg buat projek la guna
<excalibr> min 500 credit.. ~RM50
<excalibr> ok gak ni
<fairuz> darknite_: aku takleh nak ajar ko kot.. Aku lebih pada hardware security performance.. Ko aku rasa lebih pada software / network security
<darknite_> aku lebih pada computer security
<fairuz> layer software la tu
<darknite_> yeke?
<darknite_> aku more to pentester
<excalibr> adik beradik penreturns
<penreturns> hohhhh
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> diorang ni tak habis2 nak merusuh/demo
<excalibr> http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2012/9/17/worldupdates/2012-09-17T124849Z_27_BRE88E01K_RTROPTT_0_UK-CHINA-JAPAN&sec=Worldupdates
<excalibr> berebut pulau kecik tak berpenghuni
<excalibr> US pun skrg in deep shit jugak pasal kes video troll hina islan
<excalibr> pasni nak perang isreal vs iran pulak..
<penreturns> tunggu je laaa
<penreturns> start nanti 
<penreturns> hohoohho
<fairuz> wb ejat
<ejat> tq bro 
<ejat> pe kabar 
<penreturns> adik sihat?
<penreturns> wakakkakaka
<ejat> brb 
<ejat> nak reboot
<penreturns> :3
<fairuz> ejat: baik2 je
<excalibr> hi bye
<fairuz_> helooo
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-18
<mfauzirahman> penreturns
<penreturns> yo
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> mfauzirahman: pakai thunderbird? :D
<mfauzirahman> yup
<mfauzirahman> napesss
<penreturns> eh
<penreturns> xde glabal jam da ke?
<penreturns> xde sape2 nk host ke?
<fairuz> meeting pun lame takde ni
<fairuz> bukan patutnye loco wajib meeting setiap bulan ke ape untuk kekalkan status loco
<fairuz> sape cakap kat aku hari tu mcm tu
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> mmg setiap bulan sepatutnya
<penreturns> tp sume dok tunggu org
<penreturns> :p
<fairuz> :)
<penreturns> sblom ni susah sebut je yg slalu host
<fairuz> dia pun mcm jarang dah masuk sini, sibuk dengan kerja la tu kot
<fairuz> ejat pun mcm makin sibuk
<penreturns> mmg xde la yg ble join official team dlm 3 4 bulan ni
<penreturns> hahahhahaha
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> ejat baru tuka keje
<penreturns> susah sebut merantau 
<fairuz> tu la
<fairuz> penreturns: ko la host
<fairuz> :D
<penreturns> huhuhuhuh bg ler org len plak
<penreturns> :p
<fairuz> nanti sapa yang cek loco meeting tiap2 bulan?
<penreturns> selalu susah sebut
<penreturns> die yg edit masok wiki nanti
<penreturns> xpon abg din
<fairuz> maksud aku, kalau la kita tak metting tiap2 bulan, ada possibility loco kena pecat ke dari list loco ubuntu?
<penreturns> ooo xde pon
<fairuz> oo
<penreturns> cume rekod aktiviti xde
<penreturns> so bile nk join official susah sket ler
<fairuz> ok igt kalau tak meeting kena pape
<penreturns> sbb xde rujukan contribution
<penreturns> taun depan bulan 5 kot sy test
<penreturns> hahhahaa
<fairuz> test ape penreturns
<penreturns> join team
<fairuz> interview nak jadi ubuntu members ke
<penreturns> skang xberani la
<penreturns> ilmu x cukop
<penreturns> contribution xde
<penreturns> T..T
<fairuz> wiki kena tebal dengan contribution
<fairuz> kalau tak tang2 tu jugak diorang rejek
<penreturns> yep
<penreturns> hehhehehe
<penreturns> wiki sy pon kosong je
<penreturns> T..T
<fairuz> ko selalu buat blog ape sumer tu, ok dah tu
<fairuz> tunjuk yg tu la
<penreturns> tp yg nk sokong nye kene ade
<fairuz> dalam english plak tu
<penreturns> tu yg sedeyyy
<penreturns> hahhaha
<fairuz> ajak ejat ape sumer tu
<penreturns> testimoni
<fairuz> mesti diorang sokong
<penreturns> baru dpt 1
<penreturns> yg len
<penreturns> contoh if sy ade wat apps ke
<penreturns> pastu ramai support
<fairuz> nak kena testimoni dari ubuntu members gak eh?
<penreturns> ok la sket
<penreturns> yup
<fairuz> oo
<penreturns> xmembers pon bole
<penreturns> janji menepati
<penreturns> pastu tepulang dorg ler
<penreturns> hehhee
<penreturns> setakat sebulan tp x maintain pon xbole
<fairuz> aah
<penreturns> die nk ape yg kite wat berterusan
<penreturns> mcm translation
<penreturns> tiap2 bulan
<penreturns> maintain
<penreturns> then ok
<excalibr> pennn
<fairuz> kena minat betul la untuk menyumbang, bukan saja2 tiba rasa minat minggu ni, minggu depan dah malas
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> byk orang mcm yang kes kedua tu keke
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<excalibr> apa tujuan masuk ahli ubuntu
<excalibr> penreturns: ?
<penreturns> yep
<penreturns> btol tuh
<penreturns> kalau jujur
<penreturns> teringin gak nk dpt pi uds free
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> tu ejat soh masok xubuntu
<fairuz> hehe
<penreturns> tu jujur la
<penreturns> hahahahaa
<penreturns> tp sebenanye tah
<penreturns> minat kot
<fairuz> penreturns: ok la tu, ko pun rajin pos2 benda 
<penreturns> ahahha
<penreturns> kat blog tu
<fairuz> aku minat jugka pos2 benda kat blog aku, tapi xde masa sangat
<penreturns> sy post ape yg sy wat kat desktop sy je
<penreturns> hahhahha
<penreturns> so if sy format
<penreturns> sy rujuk blog sendiri
<penreturns> hahhahahaha
<fairuz> ok dah tu, menyumbang la tu, kan dah ada orang ikut tu keke
<penreturns> xtau plak ade yg jengok
<fairuz> sama la konsep, aku pun anggap blog tu tempat rujukan aku sendiri
<penreturns> dr tu dtg minat
<fairuz> nanti cari kat blog sendiri je senang
<penreturns> hehheheh
<penreturns> yepp
<penreturns> senang
<fairuz> aku rasa hari tu ko eh yang tanya kenapa ada pos aku dalam english tu, aku nak cepat copy paste tak sempat nak translate
<fairuz> eh bukan ko
<fairuz> si hotfloppy
<excalibr> kenapa nak translate bro..klu dlm en semua org boleh faham..tak gitu?
<penreturns> hehhehehe
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> tp ade yg mintak dlm malay
<penreturns> jd blog ubuntu dlm malay
<penreturns> sbb yg ada pon da xaktif
<fairuz> excalibr: sebab aku nak ada blog tuto dalam b. melayu
<fairuz> kalau dalam english dah bersepah
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> hehhehe
<fairuz> excalibr: tak semua orang bleh faham english lgpun
<penreturns> sy ble wat
<penreturns> tp tu la
<penreturns> istilah nk guna tu
<fairuz> tu la
<fairuz> haha
<penreturns> sy pon ade gak teringin nk teamup
<fairuz> tu paling buat aku sakit kepala
<excalibr> fairuz: aku saje je sbb nk dgr jwpan ko
<excalibr> aku dah tau actually
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> aku kdg2 campur jugak sikit2
<penreturns> wat official loco malay + video tuts siap ngan watermark
<fairuz> excalibr:  :)
<fairuz> penreturns: menarik idea tu
<penreturns> baru la nampak pembangunan ubuntu tu semakin ^ kat mesia ni
<fairuz> penreturns: betul
<fairuz> kalau ada benda2 ubuntu dalam BM baru nampak ubuntu kat mesia tengah naik
<penreturns> yep
<penreturns> baru org paham
<penreturns> nk wat rujukan pon senang
<penreturns> tp istilah bahasa tu yg sy lemah sket
<penreturns> hahahaha
<fairuz> tu kena bantuan dari team translation la hehe
<excalibr> istilah boleh kekalkan dlm en
<fairuz> diorang mesti power terma2 ni
<excalibr> tapi italic kan dia
<penreturns> hohohooh
<penreturns> best
<penreturns> jom
<penreturns> sy nk wat
<fairuz> excalibr: tu kalau untuk kata nama boleh lagi
<fairuz> kalau akta kerja, kena translate jugak
<penreturns> nanti nk mintak kaizer tu watkan watermark ubuntu-my loco
<fairuz> macam delete, copy, transfer apa suma tu
<fairuz> kaizer tu we bdesigner eh?
<fairuz> *web designer
<penreturns> die editing video
<excalibr> sebut psl translation ni, ada tak mcm senarai daftar kata standard yg diorg guna sb rujuan utk translate
<penreturns> ade yg ade
<penreturns> ade yg x
<penreturns> sbb byk pakai yg lame
<penreturns> n ade yg google translate je
<penreturns> tu yg sy bace dok gelak2 je
<excalibr> huuhu
<excalibr> inb4 joystick & plug and play
<penreturns> batang riang
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> \o/
<excalibr> ^^
<mfauzirahman> :)
<excalibr> helo mfauzirahman 
<mfauzirahman> yeeeeppp
<excalibr> baru naik dari lunch ke
<penreturns> kalo ade yg nak join
<penreturns> moh ler
<excalibr> join apa
<excalibr> l10n?
<mfauzirahman> bz...hehehe
<mfauzirahman> fairuz : nape tanya aku pakai thunderbird?
<penreturns> join wat blog malay
<fairuz> mfauzirahman: nampak thunderbird kat name ko
<fairuz> *username
<serdotlinecho> Kenapa dengan thunderbird, Abah mfauzirahman?
<fairuz> penreturns: aku nak join untuk sumbang2 kadang2.. cakap awal2 takleh nak sumbang selalu hehe
<penreturns> bg topik pon ok
<penreturns> so sy wat research then sy post
<penreturns> kadang2 wat blog ni xtau nk cite ape da
<penreturns> hahhaha
<fairuz> keke tu aa
<mfauzirahman> aku setup irc, facbook chat & google tlak kat thunderbird
<serdotlinecho> kalau la blog ni dapat tarik visitor dan traffic macam berlambak di disqus omgubuntu.co.uk, best...
<excalibr> boleh, tak mustahil tapi artikel kena bagus la
<penreturns> bole
<penreturns> tp kene kejesame la
<penreturns> malaysia ni sebenanye ramai je pakai
<penreturns> tp maybe pasal kurg paham
<penreturns> kurang pendedahan
<excalibr> cuba buka blog melayubuntu..tengok posting lama-lama dia
<penreturns> tu yg diam2 je
<penreturns> + sy join loco indo pon
<penreturns> dorg nk dlm bahasa dorg
<penreturns> sbb xpaham
<serdotlinecho> kalau nak blogging, content tu yang penting. Kena rajin jaga tegang2 kan mata waktu malam, jadi orang pertama sampaikan news, baru best.
<mfauzirahman> pakai suka2...malas nak terlibat sgt
<penreturns> hahhahaa
<mfauzirahman> penreturns : nape keluar group?
<penreturns> tp copy article tu menjadi perkara biase la
<excalibr> aku rasa posting dia antara yg terbaik antara blog ubuntu msia
<penreturns> yup.. lame x jengok blog tu
<penreturns> guguugugg
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> huhuhuuh
<serdotlinecho> boleh copy article tapi olah la balik dalam bahasa melayu. 
<penreturns> yep
<penreturns> so ade sape2 nk join?
<fairuz> serdotlinecho: yup ok je buat mcm tu
<fairuz> penreturns: niche? ubuntu ke open source?
<penreturns> selagi blom kawen ni ble la kot
<penreturns> hehhehehe
<serdotlinecho> bookmark technews, osnews, open source, rssfeed membantu jugak. kita pilih mana yang relevan dan orang senang faham.
<penreturns> foss
<serdotlinecho> tech journalist kat malaysia sapa yer? wartawan "melodi" aku ramai la kenal...hahaha
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahhahaha
<penreturns> aman ler
<serdotlinecho> Ha, Amanz.my
<penreturns> die laju
<penreturns> tp tu la
<penreturns> bab open sos ni susah wat article terawal
<penreturns> tp kalo dlm malay
<penreturns> rase xde masalah kot
<penreturns> + sy reti pakai blogspot je wp xberani
<penreturns> hehhehee
<excalibr> meh amanz
<fairuz> suruh la amanz lepak sini hehe
<penreturns> hehheehe
<excalibr> to be brutally honest..aku tak berapa suka style bahasa dia lol
<penreturns> wakakakka
<penreturns> awatnye
<fairuz> keke
<penreturns> heheehehe
<penreturns> praktikal student punye ayat kot
<excalibr> :)
<excalibr> btw fairuz..kalau ko free weekend ni, cuba check out BlackMesa Source
<excalibr> free mod
<fairuz> excalibr: oo yang diorang upgrade gfx half life eh
<fairuz> volonteer
<excalibr> ye entire hl1 remade dlm source engine
<excalibr> ko kena ada steam account lah klu nak main..sebab base game dia tu cuma ada pada steam
<excalibr> tapi boleh download free
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> adei sakit kepala aku tengok kod2 nih
<fairuz> ~tak faham keke
<fairuz> sapa pernah pakai sublime? kalau tak pernah pakai aku cadangkan pakai hehe
<fairuz> excalibr: penreturns
<penreturns> yoo
<penreturns> sekse ooooo
<fairuz> penreturns: seksa buat ape penreturns
<penreturns> http://ubuntuloco.blogspot.com/
<fairuz> baru buat ke
<penreturns> yup
<fairuz> nice
<fairuz> kena kumpul penyumbang
<penreturns> yeahh
<penreturns> hehheheh
<fairuz> aku noob ubuntu hehe ajar programming boleh la, tapi mcm tak sesuai kat situ
<penreturns> bole je
<penreturns> tips n trick
<penreturns> :P
<fairuz> :D
<penreturns> jenoh gak eh nk wat ayat
<penreturns> hahahhahahha
<fairuz> tau xpe haha
<penreturns> hahaha hampeh sungguh
<excalibr> tak balik lagi fairuz ?
<fairuz> excalibr: blum lg
<excalibr> off kol berapa bro
<fairuz> takde fixed time pun
<fairuz> tapi kerja banyak plak
<excalibr> keje byk tu sebab diorg tau ko rajin
<excalibr> so kasi byk la sikt
<excalibr> huhu
<fairuz> xde la rajin mane keke
<amsama> yosh
<fairuz> amsama: yosh
<amsama> ape projek
<fairuz> mcm biasa, sibuk kerja
<excalibr> opogee?
<fairuz> woot woot
<fairuz> penreturns: excalibr tido sudah?
<penreturns> yooo
<penreturns> ade
<penreturns> ubuntuloco.blogspot.com
<penreturns> :P
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> aku balik dulu
<penreturns> sila2
<fairuz_> update blog lg ka penreturns 
<penreturns> eh x da
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> cukop la tu 3
<penreturns> da pening wat ayat
<fairuz_> hehe
<fairuz_> lambat ko tido
<penreturns> tunggu bini
<penreturns> :p
<fairuz_> hehe
<fairuz_> penreturns: dah berbini?
<penreturns> blom lg.. bakal... kekekkee nk date jap
<fairuz_> keke
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-19
<excalibr> slmt pagi
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo fairuz..baru masuk ke
<fairuz> excalibr: yup
<mat0ver> lol
<fairuz> excalibr: apa bikin
<excalibr> nak setup znc ni..tgh compile
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> aku zaman muda2 dulu la main bouncer2 ni hehe
<fairuz> time tu tak tau apa, sewa je bnc
<excalibr> hehe
<fairuz> adei pagi2 dah tekanan kerja
<fairuz> tak muat memory plak
<fairuz> limit 2KB, code aku 960KB wahaha
<fairuz> tang mana aku nak optimize nih
<excalibr> lol stack buffer overflow
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> pening aku
<fairuz> puiiii dah jumpa
<fairuz> excalibr: mana bnc nye, tak masuk pun lg hehe
<excalibr> fairuz: bukan aku yg nak pakai huhu
<excalibr> /off
<fairuz> excalibr: susah nak setup?
<fairuz> ke sayur
<fairuz> wb excalibr
<fairuz> ke bouncer nih keke
<fairuz> yo penreturns
<penreturns> yooooooo
<fairuz> ada pos baru nampak hehe
<fairuz> bila nak mengepos kat blog aku plak? :D
<penreturns> hehhehhe
<penreturns> wakakkaa
<penreturns> xlarat ler mau jage byk2 
<penreturns> :P
<fairuz> hehe
<penreturns> xmo jd pengarang ke
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> awakbuntu.com.my bole?
<penreturns> hahahhahhaa
<fairuz> haha aku boleh je, tapi xde idea nak karang something pasal ubuntu
<fairuz> lgpun kena cari masa jugak, selalu kalau ada masa aku duk main ngan raspberry aku je hehe
<penreturns> cr yg basic2 dulu
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> sbb sy nk try mengajar ikot bab
<penreturns> install
<penreturns> tweak
<penreturns> icon
<penreturns> theme
<fairuz> ok dah tu
<fairuz> bleh jadikan benda2 tu category
<penreturns> yep
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> ni nk aja install gnome shell
<penreturns> pastu tuka theme gnome
<penreturns> :p
<excalibr> penreturns: psl blog tu kan
<penreturns> yep
<excalibr> aku nk cadangkan bila ko ambik screenshot apa-apa, klu boleh cuba guna default theme
<excalibr> just nak bagi nampak lebih seragam
<excalibr> /2 cents
<penreturns> bole je
<penreturns> tp kalo tutor pemasangan icon n theme
<penreturns> kene berubah ler
<penreturns> awal2 default le
<penreturns> hehhehe
<excalibr> yup
<penreturns> orite boss
<excalibr> aku lak bos keke
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> Apa itu DE
<penreturns> adoi jenoh nk terang ni
<excalibr> susahnakterang
<penreturns> hahahaa
<excalibr> kena terang sambil bagi analogi
<excalibr> karang dia tanya pulak desktop shell tu apa
<excalibr> huhu
<penreturns> wakakakka
<penreturns> sy amik kat wiki je ni
<excalibr> wkwkwkwkwk
<excalibr> kt forum indo selalu nampak diorg taip camtu
<fairuz> puuuiii
<fairuz> :D
<penreturns> btol x ayat tu
<fairuz> penreturns: ayat ape
<penreturns> post pasal gnome shell tu
<fairuz> satu cadangan
<fairuz> benda2 yg boleh install pakai apt-get tu, apa kata (kalau ko rajin), ko buat button pastu redirect pegi package tu pakai protokol apt
<fairuz> so diorang boleh terus tekan button, dan install 
<fairuz> menarik gak tu utk newbie, bleh elak pakai command line untuk yang takut2 lagi
<fairuz> hehe
<penreturns> oooo
<fairuz> penreturns: ada salah eja sikit
<penreturns> pakai apt:// eh
<fairuz> 2. Naik taraf PPA Gnome yang terlah dimasuk
<penreturns> bole2
<fairuz> aah
<penreturns> huhuhu
<fairuz> apt://nama-package
<penreturns> tq bro
<fairuz> tapi kalau ko nak letak button tu, dia kena update gak ape2 hal dulu kalau pakai 3rd party ppa
<fairuz> so maybe boleh pisahkkan command update ngan install
<fairuz> utk install buat la choice either tekan button takpun pakai command install tu
<fairuz> kalau untuk package yg mmg dlm main repo, boleh terus kasi button
<excalibr> apt url handler
<penreturns> oooo
<penreturns> baik2
<penreturns> paham2 boss
<excalibr> camna org letak link tu
<penreturns> link kan url ngan button
<fairuz> buat mcm link biasa tapi depan letak apt 
<penreturns> apt://gnome-shell
<penreturns> so die auto bukak dgn USC
<fairuz> nanti dia akan tanay untuk bukak dengan USC
<excalibr> utk install saje?
<penreturns> yup
<excalibr> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Error (excalibr) operation timed out attempting to ping excalibr
<fairuz> penreturns: apa bikin
<penreturns> dating
<penreturns> :p
<penreturns> dok jaoh camni ler
<fairuz> oho
<fairuz> dia duk mane
<fairuz> eh kenape aku klik kat chatting gmail tu dia kluar support gmail plak, tak kuar chat gmail
<penreturns> haaa ye ke
<penreturns> sbb die kene setting kat awak punye dulu
<penreturns> enable chat kat gmail
<penreturns> dok kulim :3
<fairuz> cinta jarak jauh mmg sakit sikit hehe
<fairuz> aku lagi teruk bro.. aku kat france, bini aku kat malaysia
<fairuz> keke
<penreturns> hehehehe
<penreturns> yep
<penreturns> saket oooo
<penreturns> lg plak kene sorok2
<penreturns> huhuhuhuh
<penreturns> kene slalu beringat
<penreturns> di layan perasaan abess ooo
<penreturns> baru sy tau
<penreturns> interview member ble dlm bm ooo
<fairuz> test
<fairuz_> test
<fairuz_> fairuz: test
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-20
<fairuz_> 	helo rakan2
<fairuz_> ping excalibr
<excalibr> destination host is unreachable
<fairuz1> ape tu hehe
<fairuz1> oh br perasan.. aku ping ko tadi keke
<excalibr> yg mana satu real fairuz ni
<excalibr> huhu
<excalibr> byk betul kagebunshin dia
<fairuz1> excalibr: lupa nak off bouncer kat rumah semlm
<fairuz1> test2
<fairuz1> ko duk cakap pasal znc hari tu, aku saja test semlm kat rumah
<excalibr> ooo
<excalibr> internet laju tak kat rumah, fairuz?
<fairuz> rumah aku slow sikit nak compare dengan tempat lain kat sini, sebab atas bukit
<excalibr> tapi jauh lagi laju dari average internet kat msia kan
<fairuz> bole la
<excalibr> std speed kat sana berapa eh
<fairuz> standard 20Mbps
<excalibr> up & down?
<fairuz> down
<fairuz> up sikit lagi
<fairuz> mcm biasa
<excalibr> 5 mbps?
<fairuz> untuk orang2 biasa, slalu diorang buat tak symetric
<fairuz> server je buat up tinggi
<fairuz> tak sure brapa
<fairuz> aku rasa lagi rendah up dia
<excalibr> kita punya unifi kat sini not bad la after all..jrg ada isp offer pakej symmetric
<fairuz> oh unify symetric eh?
<excalibr> yeh
<fairuz> even untuk orang2 biasa?
<fairuz> maksud aku bukan pakej bisnes
<excalibr> ye
<fairuz> wohhh menarik
<fairuz> bleh la ramai2 orang buat server kat rumah keke
<excalibr> beza biz dgn biasa
<excalibr> static vs dynamic ip
<fairuz> oo kat sini diorang bagi free je static IP walaupun utk orang biasa
<fairuz> tapi kalau ada dynamic IP pun takde hal sangat
<fairuz> beli je la domain sebijik
<fairuz> takpun pakai byk yg free
<fairuz> Aku pun tak tau apa tujuan diorang, byk sangat IP lebih kot
<excalibr> kalau dynamic ip tapi jrg dc, thats as good as static dah..asalkan jgn buat host mail server lol
<fairuz> aa
<fairuz> tapi bukan kalau dynamic IP dia akan otomatik dc untuk tuka ip ke (e.g tiap2 2 hari ke ape ke)
<fairuz> aku noob sikit pasal network ni, tak pernah belaja keke
<excalibr> fairuz: ko tak pernah guna streamyx ke
<fairuz> excalibr: tak
<excalibr> rugi la..tak leh merasa kesengsaraan
<fairuz> kat rumah bini aku ada unify, yg tu je la aku pernah pakai
<excalibr> HAHAHA
<fairuz> slalu dc eh?
<excalibr> tak jgk..kena tengok area jugak la..sebab streamyx ni kalau line tel area kita dah uzur, kuat la meragamnya
<excalibr> klu time hujan, kdg2 dc teruk gak la
<excalibr> eh bro
<excalibr> cam kes perbicaraan skandal kpl selam..dah senyap camtu ke kat franch?
<excalibr> *camna
<fairuz> scandal ape, takde kabar berita pun kat sini
<fairuz_> test
<faizul> hi mypapit 
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<fairuz> heloo
<fairuz> faixtido lg ka
<fairuz> faizul: xtido lg ka
<faizul> tak
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.351 seconds from shah`
<shah`> !uptime
<EggDrops> shah`: Saya sudah online selama 22 hours 35 minutes 48 seconds. tuan!
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-21
<mfauzirahman> sape dah test unity 6.6?
<excalibr> belum berkesempatan lagi
<excalibr> fairuz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvZhRUsKNG4&feature=g-u-u
<excalibr> /off
<fairuz> excalibr: hha cool tuh
<fairuz1> test
<excalibr> :)
<mfauzirahman> hatiku masih milik gnome...adehhh
<excalibr> phoronix ckp unity dlm 12.10 ada mslh perf
<fairuz_> <-- masih pakai ubuntu classic :D
<excalibr> classic shell?
<mfauzirahman> gnome-shell
<mfauzirahman> still keep unity for back up
<fairuz_> aku pun tak tau apa korang panggil benda tu.. yang fallback session ke ape tu..
<fairuz_> yang ada bar kat bawah tu utk opened applications
<excalibr> apa dock app yg diorang ni selalu guna
<penreturns> awn / cairo / docky
<excalibr> oo
<excalibr> yg mana paling hampir dgn unity launcher
<excalibr> feature wise
<excalibr> semua ada quicklist mcm unity kan?
<mfauzirahman> x pernah pakai dock...hehehe
<mfauzirahman> mine...http://imgur.com/CPSBJ
<excalibr> dual display? nice
<penreturns> awn
<fairuz_> test
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<penreturns> heloo
<penreturns> tdo2
<AccessDenied> !uptime
<Debugging> Uptime for Intel Xeon quad-core (GNU/Linux) server  22:02:16 up 38 days,  3:23, 83 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.21, 0.29
<EggDrops> AccessDenied: Saya sudah online selama 1 day 20 hours 3 minutes 16 seconds. tuan!
<AccessDenied> !weather senai
<Debugging> Conditions for Senai, Malaysia at 3:00 AM MYT September 22, 2012: Mostly Cloudy Temp: 73 F/22.8 C Humidity: 100% Barometer: 29.83 Wind: NNW at 1 mph Weather Live Forecast Powered By www.wunderground.com
<AccessDenied> !help translate
<Debugging> Example: !translate language words, or use direct !translate malay words and vice versa !translate fr|en/en|fr words Powered By Google Translate
<AccessDenied> !weather georgia
<Debugging> Conditions for ,  at :  Temp:  F/22.8 C Humidity:  Barometer:  Wind:  mph Weather Live Forecast Powered By www.wunderground.com
<penreturns> !weather damansara
<lubotu2> penreturns: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Debugging> Conditions for ,  at :  Temp:  F/22.8 C Humidity:  Barometer:  Wind:  mph Weather Live Forecast Powered By www.wunderground.com
<AccessDenied> !help weather
<Debugging> please try !weather Nearest Airport Location. Weather Live Forecast Powered By www.wunderground.com
<shah> hai
<fairuz> halo2
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-23
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.5 seconds from shah`
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-17
 * ejat pokes mypapit
<ejat> mypapit: ade ker ?
<mypapit> e-jAT
<mypapit> ejat, ada2
<mypapit> ejat, huhu
<mypapit> kenapa tu??
<mypapit> ejat, td tgh workout
<mypapit> sambil tgk video klip krissysings
<mypapit> :p
<ejat> wow
<ejat> cuti ker 
<mypapit> ejat, keje
<ejat> bleh workout nie ... 
<mypapit> tp x masuk lg
<ejat> pergh ... 
<mypapit> hahhaa
<mypapit> ejat, satgi lunch time baru masuk
<mypapit> :p
<ejat> mmg kordinator terhebat
<mypapit> hahaha
<mypapit> sux2
<mypapit> ejat, gko
<ejat> bile kite nak betul2 team up nie 
<ejat> gko ? 
<mypapit> mcm gto la, tp gko
<mypapit> :p
<mypapit> ejat, nak team up utk apa? ada harapan utk pojek $$$?
<ejat> kena start somewhere ... 
<mypapit> ejat, ooo ok
<ejat> before someone else start it 
<mypapit> ejat, pm2
<ejat> kena jadi JOBS
<ejat> inspired lepas tgk cite tu 
<ejat> ahaks 
<mypapit> ya
<mypapit> awal2 hippies, xde apa2 je
<mypapit> jobs and cook
<smng> hello meng sama
<excalibr> helo smng sama
<smng> lol
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-18
<ejat> hyperair, 
<ejat> u still maintaining rhythmbox ?
<hyperair> nope, i've never touched rhythmbox
<hyperair> i maintain banshee
<ejat> owh my apology .. forget :)
<ejat> bug 1179100
<lubotu2> bug 1179100 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Crash when Rhythmbox reaches end of a song" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179100
<ejat> :(
<ejat> brb
<ejat> sometimes .. this make a reason y im on kde .. :)
 * ejat use amarok for the time being ... 
<ejat> hyperair, how many year to go ? 
<hyperair> ejat: what od you mean how many years?
<ejat> your study 
<ejat> :)
<ejat> or u already finished ? 
<ejat> and working now?
<hyperair> finished already
<hyperair> yep
<ejat> working in SG?
<hyperair> working at red hat
<hyperair> yeah
<ejat> wow … 
<ejat> u r lucky guy … 
<ejat> how long u already work ?
<hyperair> heh thanks
<hyperair> 1 year +
<ejat> omg … how come i didnt know/realise .. sorry dude 
<ejat> :)
<ejat> what is your pet project now ? still banshee ? or got other debian project ?
<hyperair> hmm, still banshee mostly
<hyperair> i'll be picking up dropbox soon
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-19
<excalibr> hyperair: dropbox? isn't it closed source
<hyperair> yeah it is
<hyperair> but the nautilus-dropbox downloader package is in debian non-free
<hyperair> (and out of date)
<excalibr> ahh
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-20
<excalibr> helo
<ejat> elop
<excalibr> hello peeps..what's cracking
<angch> nothin'
<excalibr> angch ada guna lvm tak..is there any reason why one should avoid using lvm?
<angch> excalibr, ada. why not lvm: single disk solution, no need extra complicated stuff. why lvm: more than one disk.
<angch> Non technical reasons to use lvm: pass LPI101.
<excalibr> haha..im not linux professional by any stretch of imagination..saje nak tinker tinker :P
<angch> How to use LVM in real life: sudo palimpsest
<excalibr> resizing partition containing data is really pita sometimes..that's what got me thinking into tryng lvm
<angch> excalibr, ?
<angch> How to resize partitions: sudo palimpsest
<angch> wait. palimpsest doesn't have resizeing
<angch> meh. lvm doesn't save you from resizing hell anyway.
<angch> even more work.
<angch> resize the vg, etc, then need to resize the actual fs.
<angch> you want btrfs if you want some easier stuff
<excalibr> btrfs dah stable enough ke
<angch> excalibr, cukup stabil untuk Kagesenshi
<excalibr> hehe
<angch> personal saya tak berani nak guna.
<angch> personally
<angch> last time kena data loss sebab ada compression dan disk full.
<angch> compression = tak dapat est disk free dengan tepat bila nak copy files.
<excalibr> which data you lost? one that was being copied?
<angch> forgot. was testing on scratch monkey anyway.
<angch> (aka not real data)
<angch> i don't put critical stuff on btrfs, unlike *some* other people.
 * angch boring. use stable stuff.
<angch> ext4, 12.04lts
<excalibr> stable is nice but a little bleeding edge doesn't hurt :p
<angch> excalibr, said the person restoring stuff from backup after production server got nuked.
<excalibr> hahaha
<excalibr> angch: back to psl resizing partition, i always wonder why expanding linux partition can take forever to complete..like the other day i threw few gigs at the begining of a partition then waited almost 2 hours for the entire data in the partition to be shifted to near the begining of the partition..why does it even need to do that
<angch> probably because the fs can grow and appended to, but you add stuff to start of block, you need to shift them. *all*.
<angch> same reason as a coder/sysadmin you can easily append ( e.g. using >> ) to the tail of a file.
<angch> you add stuff to beginning of file, you rewrite entire contents of file.
<angch> so if you have 2 partitions A/B. and you delete B and grow A to cover B, it's fast.
<angch> delete A and grow B = delete A, move B to A, then grow B.
<angch> the move B to A is slow.
<excalibr> yea..the fs obviously need to be expanded to cover the new area but why data need to be shifted..can't they stays where they are..i dont need remember having to go through this sort of hassle with windows part
<excalibr> so even using lvm wont be able to save me from this resizing hell?
<angch> excalibr, duh.
<angch> don't do that then.
 * angch don't understand people's need for resizing.
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-21
<excalibr> kInOzAwA: ahaks :D
<kInOzAwA> hahaha aku ingatkan x de
<kInOzAwA> ko buat ape je excalibr? 
<excalibr> tak buat apa-apa hari ni..tgh godek2 launchpad..nak try set up ppa :P
<excalibr> I forgot my pgp key passphrase..what should i do?
<angch_> guess?
<excalibr> http://www.roguedaemon.net/rephrase/
<excalibr> hai semua
<excalibr> awak semua sedang mengunyah kacang?
<excalibr> helo ejat 
<ejat> elo
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-14
<excalibr> tgh bosan..ada benda baru utk main?
<ejat> excalibr: ade je 
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-15
 * adlan pokes ejat 
 * ejat elak 
<ejat> sifu adlan akhirnya ade kembali 
<adlan> ejat, sifu apa haha lama dah tak aktif sini
<adlan> brb, balik jap
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-16
<ejat> erk .. anda la sifu erlang adlan
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-17
<excalibr> hai
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-18
<mypapit> sakappp!!!
<ejat> sakap
<excalibr> bai
<ejat> bai bai
<excalibr> hai hai
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-20
<ejat> papitfx: 
#ubuntu-my 2017-09-22
<shah> Hello
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-17
<UbuntuMY4> pone madisid was added by: pone madisid
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-19
<UbuntuMY4> <myfenris> anyone here have migrated from android to ios ?
<UbuntuMY4> <myfenris> specific to whatsapp application
<UbuntuMY4> <harisfazillah> @myfenris, Cuba backup ke google drive. Dan kemudian restore balik. Ada option dalam whatsup. Tapi ini saya buat android ke android. Ios whatsup patutnya ada restore tu.
<UbuntuMY4> <myfenris> @harisfazillah, whatsapp ios restore from icloud
<UbuntuMY4> <myfenris> from google play store got app "move to ios"
<UbuntuMY4> <myfenris> so far yang lain tu boleh la tp pelik juga nape call list kosong wlupun dah select
<UbuntuMY4> <myfenris> yang pening whatsapp .. telegram manyak senang
<UbuntuMY4> <myfenris> telegram x yah bekap
<UbuntuMY4> <Saliman_Imz> kena ada apps kot nak bekap & restore.. sebab dia simpan local.. not sure yang bekap ke cloud tu dia bekap apa je.. :) tapi leh cuba bekap dulu ke google then migrate then restore
<UbuntuMY4> <myfenris> whatsapp @ facebook need to do something..
<UbuntuMY4> <myfenris> Hi,  Thanks for your message.  Unfortunately at this time, it's not possible to transfer your history across the following platforms and vice versa:  Android to iPhone   Windows to Android   iPhone to Windows  Please see this article for more information:   - Transferring the chats on my old phone to my new phone  As an alternative, if you would like to save a specific chat, you can email yourself your chat history. You must do this
<UbuntuMY4> before switching devices.   Please note: It's not possible to re-import the emailed chat into WhatsApp or to use it for restoring your chat history.  Please visit your platform's article for more information about this feature: Android | iPhone | Windows Phone  Please also note that you may not be able to email your entire chat history due to email size restrictions. The only way to export older messages would be to delete newer messages and then email
<UbuntuMY4> your chat history again.  If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us. We'd be happy to help!
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-20
<UbuntuMY4> <zuannazri> Assalamualaikum sapa ada blogging pasal linux boleh share tak, nak baca time free.
<UbuntuMY4> <zuannazri> Rindu betul blog mcm sumbu, melayubuntu, omghackers yang provide content bahasa Melayu.
<UbuntuMY4> <UmarzukiCell> otai2 dh move on
<UbuntuMY4> <UmarzukiCell> hype masa komuniti masih aktif dulu2
<UbuntuMY4> <najmiep> ok la tu. otai dah tua tak sempat blogging
<UbuntuMY4> <zuannazri> haishh sayang sekali, sapa blogging lagi share lah nah..
<UbuntuMY4> <lomotech> jarang dah tulis pasal linux. sebab guna pun kat server je haha.
<UbuntuMY4> <Sharuzzaman> @zuannazri, sharuzzaman.blogspot.com . bukan linux blog sangat, tapi lebih kepada simpan untuk panduan sendiri. kalau nak news baca kat lwn.net atau lxer.com
<UbuntuMY4> <zuannazri> @Sharuzzaman, Trima kasih En..
<UbuntuMY4> <UmarzukiCell> @Sharuzzaman, oh gak ni simpan kt rss reader
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-21
<UbuntuMY4> <shafiqruslan> Assalamualaikum, My name is Nur Rahwani bt Ridzwan, a student from Bachelor of Computer Science (CS230) from UiTM Jasin, Melaka. I'm conducting a survey for my proposed final year project (FYP). The purpose of this study is to identify problems faced by UiTM Campus Jasin students that takes Korean Language as their third language and anything that related to it. I really appreciate if you could cooperate in answering this survey.
<UbuntuMY4> Thank you so much.   https://goo.gl/forms/LjX2ONMsHSbJphJa2
<UbuntuMY4> <elaniaresources> Fwd from elaniaresources: Assalammualaikum dan Salam Sejahtera. Kami di Elania Resources akan menganjurkan Perak Technology Session untuk ahli komuniti Perak Technology (@peraktechnology) yang bertajuk Raspberry Pi Zero di Manjung Perak pada 27 Oktober 2018. Sekiranya anda berminat untuk menyertai program ini, sila daftarkan diri anda di http://raspberrypizero.eventbrite.com Sekian, terima kasih.
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-23
<UbuntuMY4> amirulhanafy was added by: amirulhanafy
